# IVF help needed



## Jarts (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm hoping to find someone who would be willing to help me with some in-vitro fertilization coding and billing issues for a new physician to my practice. Is anyone here coding/billing for a fertility specialist?

 Julie


----------



## deb9645 (Jan 8, 2010)

*Cpt Codes for In Vitro Fertilization*

You can find your codes to be as followed   

58970 Follicle puncture for oocyte retrieval and method.

58974 Embryo transfer, intrauterine

58976 Gamete, zygote, or  embryo intrafallopian transfer, any method

( For laparoscopic adnexal procedures, see 58660-58673

58321 Artificial insemination; intra-cervical

58322    intra-uterine

58323  Sper Washing for artificial insemination


All of this codes should work with you Dr.  Your question was not clear what you are looking for


----------



## Jarts (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi Deb,
I didn't elaborate since I wasn't sure anyone had experience with it.

so we recently billed out the following for a patient:
89250
89272
89254
89255
58970
76830
89280
58974
89258

I don't have the eob back yet, but we were allowed about 50% of what we billed to the insurance company. Unfortunately our costs are closer to 100% of what we billed out due to fees owed to lab, etc. I am just trying to find out what we've done wrong. Although we took a deposit from the patient, it would appear we must now return that to her because we obviously can't bill her for the difference per our contract with her insurance company. Both the doctor and myself are new to billing for these types of services and are not aware of how other practices handle this. 

Any input?
Julie


----------



## Jarts (Jan 8, 2010)

Should I be billing out these CPT codes a second time with modifier 26 attached?
Julie


----------

